# Wordless 2 victim scenario: what is your treatment strategy? .....GO!!!



## mycrofft (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## STXmedic (Sep 1, 2012)

Refusal. Go back to sleep.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 1, 2012)

Stabalize impaled stiletto heel in back with bulky dressings, transport victim In prone position treat for shock, manage pain and transport.


----------



## firetender (Sep 1, 2012)

*See foot?*

Woman's neck has been broken. Her head has been twisted 180 degrees.
DO NOT under any circumstances separate her and the man who appears to be attempting rear entry. Bind them together with duct tape (splinting as they lay so to speak) and carry upright to the ambulance, remove gurney and then carefully lay them down on the floor.


----------



## Altered Mental Status (Sep 10, 2012)

Uh...don't forget to check distal pulse/motor/sensory before and after...uh...whatever you end up doing?


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 13, 2012)

Hahahah!!!!


----------

